# Recovery v2 -updated 5/21/14



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I think a lot of people in this world have experienced what feels like tearing apart a bandage from emotional wounds.

It's like picking apart your flesh until finally - there you are. The very core of your being. The real you in essence. Not the masks, the ego, the misleading falsehood of every day life insisting that you move on with your day. Nope. It's deeper than that.

It's a black hole where you encounter the very visceral aspect of your being. The one behind all of these masks you wear. The entity that inhabits the vastness of the body trying to break free from the masquerade of materialistic living. The entity that tries to find meaning in all of this chaos.

This is where you draw your energy from. This is your source-pool. Your vast "unconsciousness", whatever you want to call it. It's a place where nobody wants to go because they are afraid. You're afraid because you have known it to be true all along.

The fear that you are empty.

Today I have accessed that stream
I have tore away my flesh and I am naked
Vulnerable, scared

But for the first time in my life 
I feel "myself".


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I am empty.
I am the emptiness reflecting my family's grievances, my poverty-stricken life, all of the pain and suffering I've dealt with since I was born.
I feel sorry for myself


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

18


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I've already given up, don't you understand?

I've plummeted to the source. The only thing left to do now is rebirth


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

NoPeace said:


> Are you empty?
> I feel sorry for you.


Do you have feelings?You're not empty?Do you have dp?


----------



## jonobe (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm asking this to provoke a thought, I hope you take it in the sense I mean it:

how do you know rebirth is the only thing left?

it may not be. Look after yourself.

Good luck.


----------

